# my best coffee machine



## heronpike (Sep 14, 2013)

introducing my new website: www.mybestcoffeemachine.com


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it supposed to be ironic?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Have you noticed many nespresso/tassimo users on the forum?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please review the advertising rate card if you wish to advertise on Coffee Forums UK

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/forum_advertising.doc

No further advertising posts are allowed until you have contacted the Admin (me)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds like a corner shop, along the lines of Value Store, Discount Beer Centre etc etc............


----------

